# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Help needed to stop kitchen tap base swivelling and coming loose

## barrysumpter

My kitchen tap is driving us mad. 
After only a few weeks the base of the tap starts to wobble and move every time we redirect the spout. 
It used to be so solid when the piping to the tap was brass. 
Now a days its the flexible pipe fittings and the larger flexible stainless steel sinks of old. 
The last time I tried to tighten the tap down I actually broke that screw. 
The crescent shaped fitting keeps sliding off the rubber gasket. 
Anyone have a positive constructive suggestion to share on how to tighten this down permanently? 
Thanks is advance. 
=====
Notes for myself: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxG3vwGo2Vk

----------


## barrysumpter

Replaced tap with one that has a better swivel and mount.
That crescent shape is pretty crap.

----------


## Random Username

Take the tap out, clean the seating area well, clean the threads really well (use a solvent like acetone after a good wash) and re-assemble using some blue loctite. Threadlocker - Henkel

----------


## plum

I probably average about 4 installs a week, never have a problem with this type of tapware. How on earth does the crescent washer slip off if the threaded stud is inserted through it?

----------


## Mvest

It's actually the base ring above the sink that is wound out a bit during installation.  
People install it and don't check the upper section of that base ring and within a couple of weeks the taps dancing all over the place.  
I used to do warranty work for pacific taps and that was an ongoing issue. 
Always check the chrome base ring and upper body (above swivel section) for tightness and make sure the grub screws are tight

----------


## barrysumpter

Just curious, if and when you replace the tap, which one(s) do you have with you and / or recommend? 
My lady likes the really high ones so she can fill a pitcher with water with the sink full.

----------


## Mvest

I generally carry standard base model tapware. I never use the $30 specials at bunnings. 
I either use "posh" (reece brand) or linkware (psc brand)  
The tall ones are pretty good for extra clearance, but if you go too tall or heavy and mount it on the sheet metal of the sink they don't sit too firm, even with the triangular support pad they come with.  
Those real tall ones are best suited to mount on the bench rather than sink.

----------


## barrysumpter

Thanks Mvest, 
Much appreciated. 
I'll have to agree with going better than Chinese made Bunnings.
Always something weird with Bunnings taps. 
One I moved the faucet from left to right and the pipe fittings moved with it.
Checked another.  Same.
Maybe they were trying to seal it all together to prevent my original issue of the movable part seizing up. 
Checked another type and the flexible pipe nuts disappeared into the mounting threads.
They were so close together you had to pry the tap threaded fitting apart to get both flexible pipe fitting to thread. 
So could only tighten by hand. 
LOL 
And the sink is so thin even the smallest tap wobbles. 
I was wondering if there is a way to shore up that area?
We're renovating next year so it might be worth the small expense now to have something welded on?

----------


## Mvest

No worries mate
It's raining cats and dogs and all my work this week is outside, so I'm just replying to emails and hanging at the forums. 
If you're renovating you might wanna go with a Caesar stone bench and a thin lipped rectangular 250mm deep sink, And Mount the tap to the bench top. 
I wouldn't bother welding anything to the sink. Those types of fixes usually end up badly. 
And re: bunnings taps.
I always check the swivel spout. If you hold the body of the tap and lift the end of the spout up and down, there shouldn't be any play. If there's play, it means quality control weren't doing their jobs, so you don't really know what else they might have missed.  
When in doubt I buy from reece. They have a massive testing facility in Melbourne and they test their products very well before putting it out on the market. 
They basically do the quality assurance for the manufacturers.

----------


## barrysumpter

Yeah Caesar stone is the go with under the counter top deep double sink.
We're planning on moving the sink to an island in the middle of the kitchen area.
The island big enough to sustain 6 guest dinner clean up.
Or else move the stove top to the island instead.  
Reece.  I wish.  And good on 'em for quality items with quality assurance.
Visiting their display centre with the super woman wife was the first time I heard her swear.  
Repeatedly. 
Just couldn't talk her into spending 4 - 5k+ on just fittings for 2 bathrooms.
Ended up going with my builders suggestion of Swan Street Sales in Richmond.
Saved an absolute fortune (in comparison) for products that weren't even close to Reece prices.
With standard quality.  Confident in the fact that if anything happens SSS will sort it or we'll be able to afford a new one.
With decent assistance on most days and great discounts on multiple items, etc.

----------


## Mvest

Hahaha
Reece showroom is a rip off
I buy their basic stuff which is pretty competitive. 
Things I never buy from reece (due to price only)
-vanities
-toilet suites (above $500)
-Designer anything
-anything you see on the block 
I get a fairly decent discount on the other stuff

----------


## barrysumpter

Nice thanks for the tips.
Agree on all. 
Especially the 20mm reflective tiles with more grout than tile. 
Is that a standard tradies discount?
Or a valued customer discount? 
Will have to mention it to my builder.
He lets us use his company name as long as we do all the shopping and purchasing ourselves.
He's so busy he has to schedules us in months and months ahead.

----------


## Mvest

It's an
"I spend 10k a month with you so you better look after me" discount

----------


## barrysumpter

10K?
Frak!  
I'd call that an MVP discount.
Good for you!

----------


## Mvest

Nah 10k is still small potatoes with reece. 
Plumbers with 5-10 staff spend upwards of $50k a month

----------

